# Vaginal discharge while breastfeeding...



## belchers1

Lately, I've had an increasing amount of white creamy discharge. AF has not returned. There is no odor. I had this each time I was pregnant, but I took a pregnancy test and it was negative.

I just thought I'd ask, what kind of discharge did you have while bf'ing, and before AF returned?


----------



## lifeguard

AF hasn't returned for me yet. I have very little cm & it is very clear & slippy.


----------



## phatchristy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *belchers1* 
Lately, I've had an increasing amount of white creamy discharge. AF has not returned. There is no odor. I had this each time I was pregnant, but I took a pregnancy test and it was negative.

I just thought I'd ask, what kind of discharge did you have while bf'ing, and before AF returned?

For me it seemed to be kind of all over the place, between clear, slippery to thicker/creamier.


----------



## belchers1

I am just hoping AF doesn't return soon!


----------



## WaturMama

I definitely have had more white creamy cervical fluid while breastfeeding--at all times in my cycle.


----------



## chrstene

could it be that your body is "revving up" to get back to it's cycles? I am at the same point right now, nursing my 9 mo, no ppaf, increasing discharge. I remember this happening with my DD, except she was older (although she did nurse more often)....so, maybe???


----------

